# FPGA, CPLD, 74xx loģikas >  Jautājums par Flip-Flop un par trigeriem kā tādiem

## marcina

Tā kā vēl ne reizi nebija vajadzības lietot trigerus u.c. tamlīdzīgas lietas, tad jautāju
1)Vai trigeru un Flip-Flopu atmiņu šūnās informācija paliek, ja pazūd elektrība?
2)Un ja tomēr nekas nesaglabājas, tad varbūt ir kādi citi "hibrīdi", kas saglabā tos dažus bitus!?   ::

----------


## GuntisK

> 1)Vai trigeru un Flip-Flopu atmiņu šūnās informācija paliek, ja pazūd elektrība?


 Ja tā ir parastā loģika (74HCxx sērija u.t.t.) tad atbilde ir -nē.

----------


## Vinchi

Uz cik ilgu laiku vajag atcerēties. Vari mēģināt uzlikt backup kondiķi.

----------


## marcina

Ideja nav slikta par kondiķi!   ::  
Jā, tie trigeri tiks atslēgti uz dažām milisekundēm (precīzi nezinu, jārēķina).
Piem. būs 8MHz mikrokontrolieris. Man jāatslēdz trigeris, tad jāveic apm. 50 vientakts darbības, un tad atkal jāieslēdz trigeris.
Vinchi, bet, vai ir kāda formula, lai izrēķinātu, cik lielam jābūt tam backup kondiķim?
Un vēl - vai ir kāda atšķirība starp parasto kondiķi un backup. Pie tam paskaties, cik tur maz laika vajag!   ::

----------


## Epis

lai to trigera reģistra informācija nepazustu laikam vaig lai tas tregera reģistrs būtu veidots no Flash atmiņas. itkā ir šitās CPLD mazās programmējamās loģikas kuras ir taisītas ar to Flash tehnoloģiju, kur nekas nepazūd kad strāvu izslēdz, bet tur jāskatās uzmanīgi jo to Cpld mirkņu ir baigi daudz un ir arī tādas ar SRAM reģistriem (tad viss pazūd) un kombo variantas ar Ram loģiku un papildus Flash atmiņu tad itkā sanaāk parādoties strāvai mikrene fiksi ielādē loģiku un strādā, bet iepriekšējā reģistra vērtība vienalga tad pazūd(ja kāds viņu tajā flaš atminā nesaglabā!) tākā šeit laikam vaig tīro flaš loģikas mikreni. 
(programmējas viņas viegli)

----------


## Vinchi

Backup kondiķiem ir lielākā ietilpība, vienīgi tie tik ātri neizlādējās. Darbojas gandrīz līdzīgi kā baterija.
Ja tu izmanto 74hc374 loģiku, tad vari varbūt uz laiku kamēr tiek paturēts atmiņā trigeru stāvoklis var uzlikt disable uz OE (output enable).

Kas tev tiks slēgts pie trigeru izejas?

Epis beidz murgot par savām FPGA un CPLD, katrai lieta ir sava vieta un nevajag vienkāršas lietas sarežģit!!! Es drīz sākšu dzēst visus tavus postus par FPGA un CPLD kas ir nevietā.

----------


## GuntisK

Offtop:Epi, tu visu laiku tik "bazariš" par FPGA un tā tālāk, bet kur ir kaut kas reāls paveiktais no tavas puses?

----------


## Epis

Ja jau tur zūd strāva tad moš vienkārši jāpieliek kāda baterija  ::  

offtops:  Labi ja nebūs nekādu konkrētu jautājumu par fpga,cpld tad arī neko netikšu !
Es jau minēju cnc topikā kad taisu programmu lai varētu saslēgt kompi ar fpga iekšējo 32bit proci, priekš datu grafiskas vizualizēšana.

----------


## M_J

Ja kontrolieris strādā ar 8MHz tad 50 vientakts komandas aizņem  6.25 mikrosekundes. Šajā īsajā laika posmā neizlādēsies pat visnīkulīgākais trigera barošanas kājām pieslēgtais elekrolīts. Jautājums ir cits - ja nav noslēpums, kāpēc izveidojas situācija, ka laikā, kamēr kontrolieris veic šīs 50 komandas, trigerim pazūd barošana?

----------


## marcina

Īsāk sakot, es papētīju tos trigerus uzmanīgāk (es jau sākumā teicu, ka līdz šim saistības ar tiem man nebija) un ieraudzīju, ka tiem Flip Flop trigeriem ir Clock Input, un tas ir tieši tas, ko man vajag - lai trigeris  nepieņemtu nekādu informāciju, kamēr galvenais kontrolieris to nebūs licis darīt, jo tai pašai maģistrālei pieslēgti vēl daži FlipFlopi.
Nu bet es gribēju izdomāt riteni: it kā atslēdzot to, kuru ieslēdzot viss turpinātos pa vecam, ja informācija saglabātos...   ::   ::  
Bet nu problēma atrisināta.

----------


## Raimonds1

sanaak, ka probleemas nebija!
lielajiem baroshanas blokiem, lai nekada straavas raustiishanaans neko nevareetu izdariit, dara taa
vajag 220V. Bet sisteemas baroshaanas bloku nebaro ar 220, bet gan shitaa -  220--12v-220 ja straava tiiklaa ir.
Ja straaavs nav, tad tos 12 voltus njem no akja. Kaut kaadas milisekundes laikaa sisteema saprot, ka tiiklaa nav straavas un paasleedzas no taisnghriezha 12voltiem unn akja 12voltiem, kas nebuutu iespeejams, ja vajadzetu palaist to paarveidotaaju no saakuma.
zemsprieguma sisteemai tas ir veel vienkaarshaak 

. Epja aizraushanaas ar sarezgjiitaam mikreneem man ir labi saprotama, jo tur var nomodeleet da jebko, to pashu logjiku, induktivitaati, kondensatoru  utt.

----------


## Vikings

> . Epja aizraushanaas ar sarezgjiitaam mikreneem man ir labi saprotama, jo tur var nomodeleet da jebko, to pashu logjiku, induktivitaati, kondensatoru  utt.


 Spam
Bet šoreiz CPLD tika minēta vispār nevietā, CPLD FLASHā glabājas CPLD konfigurācija nevis pašreizējais stāvoklis, tas nozīmē, ka atslēdzot CPLD barošanu arī no viņas pazudīs pašreizējais stāvoklis, bet saglabāsies konfigurācija.
/Spam

----------


## Raimonds1

es pagaidaam neko daudz nejeedzu par programeeshanu, bet tas, ka var grafiski sarezgjhiita sisteemaa modeleet viennkaarshos logjikas procesus vienkaarshi par peli saveklkot bultinjas starp logjikas elementiem, lai gan mikrosheemas jaudas paarteerinsh ir liels, man ir ljoti pienjemema lieta

katraa zinjaa proecsu modeleeshanai tas der, peec tam jau var mekleet mikreni, ar kurasm minimaalajaam iespaajaam sho vienkaarsho preocesu realizeet

cik saprotu no backup lietaam, ir butiski, lai taa straavas pazushana nekaadi neietekmeetu sheemas baroshanu un to realizee ar lieliem kondensatoriem un akumulatoriem

piemeeram, shaadiem
http://batcap.net

----------

